# php5-bz2 missing from archivers folder



## jonfr (Sep 3, 2014)

For some reason archivers/php5-bz2 is missing from ports on a FreeBSD computer that I was working on. I did not delete this folder I thought from ports folder, I did delete it from some working folder I thought when I was trying to resolve an issue that I was having. I have tried to run `portsnap fetch` and `portsnap update` again. But the php5-bz2 is still missing from the archivers folder.

When I try to install phpMyAdmin I get this error as a result.


```
==>  Installing for phpMyAdmin-4.2.8
===>   phpMyAdmin-4.2.8 depends on file: /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h - found
===>   phpMyAdmin-4.2.8 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20100525/ctype.so - found
===>   phpMyAdmin-4.2.8 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20100525/session.so - found
===>   phpMyAdmin-4.2.8 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20100525/filter.so - found
===>   phpMyAdmin-4.2.8 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20100525/mbstring.so - found
===>   phpMyAdmin-4.2.8 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20100525/json.so - found
===>   phpMyAdmin-4.2.8 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20100525/mysqli.so - found
===>   phpMyAdmin-4.2.8 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20100525/apc.so - found
===>   phpMyAdmin-4.2.8 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20100525/bz2.so - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/lib/php/20100525/bz2.so in /usr/ports/archivers/php5-bz2
     => No directory for /usr/local/lib/php/20100525/bz2.so.  Skipping..
===>   phpMyAdmin-4.2.8 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20100525/gd.so - found
===>   phpMyAdmin-4.2.8 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20100525/mcrypt.so - found
===>   phpMyAdmin-4.2.8 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20100525/openssl.so - found
===>   phpMyAdmin-4.2.8 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20100525/pdf.so - found
===>   phpMyAdmin-4.2.8 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20100525/xml.so - found
===>   phpMyAdmin-4.2.8 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20100525/zip.so - found
===>   phpMyAdmin-4.2.8 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20100525/zlib.so - found
===>  Checking if phpMyAdmin already installed
===>   Registering installation for phpMyAdmin-4.2.8
===> Creating users and/or groups.
```

How can I resolve this issue? Thanks for the help.


----------



## jonfr (Sep 3, 2014)

I did solve this issue by using portsnap extract.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 4, 2014)

It's a fairly simple tool and it can easily lose track of the differences. But luckily it's not a really big issue to wipe /usr/ports/ and start with a fresh extract.


----------

